# American values.....



## Coywolf (Jan 11, 2019)

Seeing the recent discord in this country, I just wanted to make a few things clear:

-I support women in every endeavor they embark on toward toppling the sexist establishment they have to deal with EVERY SINGLE DAY.

-LGBTQ+ individuals are HUMAN BEINGS and they deserve EVERY SINGLE RIGHT any other person in this country is entitled to.

-This country was based on the fact that EVERYONE is created equal. Race, religion, sexual preference/identity, or political stance does NOT mean you are any LESS American, or that you should feel intimidated by other American citizens. 

This divisive BS needs to stop! I love all of you, please know this. I will support our *AMERICAN VALUES* until my death. The free world needs your support and unwavering will to stand up for what you believe in. 

-Houselessness is NOT a crime. It is a product of capitalism. PERIOD. 

We will overcome.


----------



## Coywolf (Jan 11, 2019)

Btw, yes I do feel this should be *GLOBAL* values as well.


----------



## Rhubarb Dwyer (Jan 11, 2019)

@Coywolf would you be my valentine?


----------



## roughdraft (Jan 12, 2019)

Coywolf said:


> -Houselessness is NOT a crime. It is a product of capitalism. PERIOD.



i agree with all points but this one is particularly well put

i had one incident with a psychotic police officer this year that i have to say shamelessly was heartwrenching for me

not only is going after people not residing indoors low hanging fruit but... it's logically unsound... i don't see the criminal element


----------



## Odin (Jan 12, 2019)

I was thinking Game of Thrones... but came across this accidentally. Nice.
06 Kill The Masters - No Masters, No Slaves EP 2017


----------



## Zaphod (Jan 12, 2019)

I agree with the main sentiment but equality for all was absolutely NOT a founding American value. I'm fact it was fairly explicitly equality for (landed) white men.

Also, your political beliefs can absolutely warrant being treated as lesser than or being intimidated. These fucking "alt right" fascists need to fucking die or at least hide under their rocks they came out of. Same goes for the right wing "moderates" who would see people's very existence criminalized to benefit the wealthy few. I'm getting real tired of this horseshoe theory "the left is as bad as the right" nonsense.

We all deserve better than the capitalist imperialism that is what this country was founded on and continues. Fuck American values tbh


----------



## roughdraft (Jan 12, 2019)

@Zaphod has a point, humanity ought to be transcending 'american values' for something much more realistically sound. american values are kinda what got us into some of these messes in the first place, namely the hypercapitalist shit

america is pretty much dead for what the idea is worth


----------



## Odin (Jan 12, 2019)

WE already have great blueprints for an alternative. Adapting ideas already produced by your society to make it better... and encouraging new thought and evolution.

Star-Treks Federation is pretty much a good starting point
Unless you wanna live in a more primitive anarchist way which there should be plenty of room for. 

As well many science fiction authors from many nations have examples of more equal "ideal" societies. Ones I've read or not yet.

If only the other rising superpowers would all work to cooperate together instead of preparing for war we could probably make this world a nice place. 

China is on the far side of the moon now... I wonder if they will collect any data on H3... 



> Much speculation has been made over the possibility of helium-3 as a future energy source. Unlike most other nuclear fusion reactions, the fusion of helium-3 atoms releases large amounts of energy without causing the surrounding material to become radioactive.
> 
> The abundance of helium-3 is thought to be greater on the Moon than on Earth, having been embedded in the upper layer of regolith by the solar wind over billions of years,[5] though still lower in abundance than in the solar system's gas giants.[6][7]



So much conflict is based on resources and acquiring the power to run our modern nations/civilizations. If only we could cooperate... the solutions are within our reach.

Once you create "ABUNDANCE" in resources to power your population. Equality and opportunities will follow. And remember to gaurd against corruption and never allow anyone to monopolise or restrict the flow of resources to where they are needed... ...

(also note whatever skeletons we have in the closet many other nations can match so blaming all the problems on "murica is kinda bullshit)


----------



## Cam3J (Jan 12, 2019)

roughdraft said:


> i agree with all points but this one is particularly well put
> 
> i had one incident with a psychotic police officer this year that i have to say shamelessly was heartwrenching for me
> 
> not only is going after people not residing indoors low hanging fruit but... it's logically unsound... i don't see the criminal element



In Nashville right now, spent 24 hours in a cell for trespessing, got out, went to get my gear, and was told because of $7 That was found somewhere in my pack later, the arresting officer would have to correct the paperwork before I could get my shit back. After waiting all day in their office for her 3pm shift to start, I'm told she's out of town on assignment. Lmao. So here I sit, put out for a week in 20° weather and rain all over the forecast. Heartless creatures. What can you do? 
Luckily I got a few good people in my life and God bless them 100 fold. I was able to get some temporary gear to hold me over.


----------



## BusGypsy (Jan 13, 2019)

Cam3J said:


> In Nashville right now, spent 24 hours in a cell for trespessing, got out, went to get my gear, and was told because of $7 That was found somewhere in my pack later, the arresting officer would have to correct the paperwork before I could get my shit back. After waiting all day in their office for her 3pm shift to start, I'm told she's out of town on assignment. Lmao. So here I sit, put out for a week in 20° weather and rain all over the forecast. Heartless creatures. What can you do?
> Luckily I got a few good people in my life and God bless them 100 fold. I was able to get some temporary gear to hold me over.


Wow that is enraging. I'd be so upset.


----------



## noothgrush (Jan 13, 2019)

Its always baffling to me the amount of people that can't or won't put themselves in someone else's shoes. You don't need to hand a dollar to every guy on a corner but you should at least be able to empathize. But I find that a lot of people don't unless they have actually experienced the same thing.


----------

